# new



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, im new here, and im from the Czech Republic....or maybe i should say former Czechoslovakia...that ought to ring a bell :wink:


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

oops...sorry i clicked new topic instead of reply...this shouldn't be here


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

well i guess i'll just tell my story...

Im quite new to DP...im having it for 3 months. A and as i read through other stories i can see now that sometimes it's a matter of lifetime, well we'll see how i can cope with it. Mine's drug induced DP, I smoked weed after drinking a large amount of alcohol on my 18th birthday party...I have smoked weed several times before, but this one experience was something that never happened to me before, I was feeling like i'm gonna die soon, or that my soul will totally disconnect from my body, and it will never "reconnect" again. At some moments i was sure i was already dead and that what i am now going through is afterlife...well after four hours of this a got out of it, but i spent the next two days in my bed unable to do anything. After those two days it got better and i thought everything would be alright, but soon i started noticing things....first vertigo and diziness, than a strange feeling as if the whole world around me was just a movie which i was watching through a wall of mist or something like that....then i started having these weird sensations as if my mind was on the halfway out of my body, and that my thoughts weren't actually mine, that i could only hear them but not control them, or that i wasnt in control of my hands, that they were really "controlling themselves". I started beeing afraid about having schizophrenia, but my psychotherapist told me, that that would look different, i thought ok, but sometimes i tell myself "what if...."

well its been three months....i cant say its getting much better, but i have good days and bad days, and in the last few weeks it seems like there's more of the good days than there were before. Anyway can anybody tell what is the chance that it gets cured over the years, and what is the chance that i will have to experience this my whole life??

and i was surprised how many people here got DP like i did....by smoking weed...


----------



## Mysticjive (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi there,
Well I have had DP for 12 years and as of yet I have never heard of a cure. You will have good days and bad days. There are medications that help and you will find different things you can do that will help. When i first got DP. I stayed that way for 2 years straight. Most terrifying time of my life. If it wasn't for my parents and the fact that I was pregnant. I do not believe i would be here today. But just to give you some hope. I have a bad episode about one time a year. The rest I feel relatively "normal". Just don't give up. It does get better.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, I hope it will get better over time, but you know, it's so hard to even live a normal life with this....I wouldnt bother so much, if it wasnt affecting my daily life. You need to get some work done...and you cant, cause I get terrible headaches from all the anxiety, and when the headaches are at their worst, the only thing I am capable of, is lying in my bed without any motion or sign of life. Also I noticed my relationship with my girlfriend, respectively with all of my friends, have worsened, because im exhausted from all the anxiety and all the strange feelings, that when i finally get to spend some time with them, I'm just so tired I'd rather be alone than with anyone else.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

